# Support for the Framebuffer Console Decoration [solved]

## joey_g

I'm using kernel-2.6.27-gentoo-r7 and I'm wondering why there is no option for console decorations.  And there is no CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR in .config.  I'm asking this because I think it might be related to the fact that I don't have any 'decorations' with the framebuffer I'm using. For example this image shows: http://fbsplash.berlios.de/themes/shots/1024x768-gentoo.png but this one does not: http://fbsplash.berlios.de/themes/shots/1024x768-gentoo-fbcondecor.png

Edit: I had to disable "Tile Blitting Support" in the kernel

----------

